# Should I try and get my girl in Maxim?



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I was thinking about entering my Fiance into maxim as one of those girl next door deals. You guys think I have a chance or???? If you have any ideas on a pic let me know (keep it clean lol I love this woman), AKSKIRMISH is going to be using his new camera to take some pics for me.

View attachment 128990

View attachment 128991


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nice booty. shes cute, they might take her for the girl next door but im sure they get thousands of applicants..

you guys both look kinda ripped in that second picture. doin alittle boozing getting frisky witht eh camera?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> nice booty. shes cute, they might take her for the girl next door but im sure they get thousands of applicants


Yeah, I know they get a ton, that's why I'm trying to weigh the odds here


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

God damn dude, I guess AKSkirmish won't be saying no.

Go for it, my girlfriend is doing some thing to be in the calendar for FSU next year. They took her original picture and they are having her back for a shoot. Don't know if they will use it, but they liked it.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

You lucky sumnuvabitch. 
I say yeah give it a shot. I know a girl that got into maxim a couple months back. and shes not as hot as your girl. Won't hurt to try.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I see no harm in trying. And not to be rude don't take it the wrong way she is Hot (Muy CALIENTA)Hijo de la Chingada.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

You had to beat me to it didn't ya man-Yeah she a frickin hottie man!!!!!







Hopefully pretty soon I will have some good shots of her!!!!!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> You had to beat me to it didn't ya man-Yeah she a frickin hottie man!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you send me the Negatives. J/K


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

And also man-How come she never parades around like that when I'm around


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

as long as you dont have a problem with guys around the world wanking to maxim magazine looking at pics of your girl in it. she does have your typical girl next door look. the cute innocent look. congrats to you for landing a great catch. and AK dont be selling the nagatives online to any websites, or at least split it with crosshair

oh and BTW

nice tank

AK get her to pose infront of the tank, that might make for an interesting pic for the people at maxim. especially if its piranha........ you would really be able to put a nifty caption on the page something about the piranhas wanting a piece of that meat.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

que es chingada?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

we should get a piranha fury calander, of hot spouses (or members) posing sexy next to piranah tanks


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

So its a lie? There are actual girly looking women in Alaska.

Wasnt Alaska offering women who move up there a bunch of benefits? Tax cuts? Free money? etc?

What is the ratio to women/men up there? Christ is must get lonely with that pertetual darkness, constant cold and the lack of women. No wonder why Alaskans suffer some of the highest suicide rates.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> que es chingada?


Hijo de la Chingada is saying (son of a bitch) but in slang.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> So its a lie? There are actual girly looking women in Alaska.
> 
> Wasnt Alaska offering women who move up there a bunch of benefits? Tax cuts? Free money? etc?
> 
> What is the ratio to women/men up there? Christ is must get lonely with that pertetual darkness, constant cold and the lack of women. No wonder why Alaskans suffer some of the highest suicide rates.


I assure you man-We do not have a shortage of "snowbunnies" up here at all-


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> we should get a piranha fury calander, of hot spouses (or members) posing sexy next to piranah tanks


And I second that I'll even add my wife to the Calander.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> God damn dude, I guess AKSkirmish won't be saying no.
> 
> Go for it, my girlfriend is doing some thing to be in the calendar for FSU next year. They took her original picture and they are having her back for a shoot. Don't know if they will use it, but they liked it.


Nah-man,she's perfect for it-trust me when i say these pics do her absolutely no justice-Just wait till she gets all dolled up for the camera-Then you guys will see a hottie


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> So its a lie? There are actual girly looking women in Alaska.
> 
> Wasnt Alaska offering women who move up there a bunch of benefits? Tax cuts? Free money? etc?
> 
> What is the ratio to women/men up there? Christ is must get lonely with that pertetual darkness, constant cold and the lack of women. No wonder why Alaskans suffer some of the highest suicide rates.


I assure you man-We do not have a shortage of "snowbunnies" up here at all-








[/quote]

I know I read it somewhere that just recently AK has a huge shortage of women and to combat that the state started to offer women incentives for moving up there.

PS- Zach, dont enter her in the girl next door contest. Just take some sexy photos of her and keep them to your self. Shes a hottie but you dont want her to find out. Just to rmember to knock her ego around every so often to destroy any positive self image of herself she has. Calling her fatty a few times in casual conversation is usually a good start.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sangre_Roja said:


> as long as you dont have a problem with guys around the world wanking to maxim magazine looking at pics of your girl in it. she does have your typical girl next door look. the cute innocent look. congrats to you for landing a great catch. and AK dont be selling the nagatives online to any websites, or at least split it with crosshair
> 
> oh and BTW
> 
> ...


Yeah when I get the free time-I will get all kinds of shots of her-Thanks for that suggestion as well Dan-


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

not to be a dick but the first pic would be a no no on this site according to the rules.

you lucky man, she would make it to Maxi no question ask.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> we should get a piranha fury calander, of hot spouses (or members) posing sexy next to piranah tanks


Yeah that could work!!!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Gawd Damn, Cross, she is smokin! But wait, aren't you in AK, where you don't lose your girl, you lose your turn?! Hhahha, lemme know when your turn is over, I've been meaning to come to AK for a while now, hahahah.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hmm i think my bro' s friend know guys that work for maxim.. he does marketing stuff for some tv or magazine in the city.. he gets invites to most of th NYC maxim parties


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> So its a lie? There are actual girly looking women in Alaska.
> 
> Wasnt Alaska offering women who move up there a bunch of benefits? Tax cuts? Free money? etc?
> 
> What is the ratio to women/men up there? Christ is must get lonely with that pertetual darkness, constant cold and the lack of women. No wonder why Alaskans suffer some of the highest suicide rates.


I assure you man-We do not have a shortage of "snowbunnies" up here at all-








[/quote]

I know I read it somewhere that just recently AK has a huge shortage of women and to combat that the state started to offer women incentives for moving up there.

PS- Zach, dont enter her in the girl next door contest. Just take some sexy photos of her and keep them to your self. Shes a hottie but you dont want her to find out. Just to rmember to knock her ego around every so often to destroy any positive self image of herself she has. Calling her fatty a few times in casual conversation is usually a good start.
[/quote]

Yeahman-it use to be like 4 gals to every guy-But that has been cut back over the years-I believe it's like two to one right now-There is still plenty though!!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys, and no lol no negatives will be sold. Exodus...you crack me up. Ohh Skirmish, she has a catholic highschool girl uniform too muahahhahah and yeah, we will definetly shoot in front of the tank. At least something will be eaten.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Damn you AK, you left yourself logged in.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice response crosshairs!!!! You crack me up man!!!











CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Damn you AK, you left yourself logged in.


I wondered what the hell was goin on man







I ws like damn I never wrote that-but it says i did


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the NWS warning.....

No offense, but she's hot but that first picture could get alot of us in trouble. Could you put a NWS in the title of the thread.

And yes I'd say she has a chance for a magazine,


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah man-I should have a day off either monday or tuesday-MAybe we can take some shots then-Let me know if she is kewl with that or no


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, she is hot. She would have a good chance getting into the magazine. Good luck!

BTW, your girl has a very nice a$$! Congrats on that pick up!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

As much as i hate to say it.No thong shots.your in trouble now.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> not to be a dick but the first pic would be a no no on this site according to the rules.
> 
> you lucky man, she would make it to Maxi no question ask.


how is the first pic a 'no no' , she's not nude...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> not to be a dick but the first pic would be a no no on this site according to the rules.
> 
> you lucky man, she would make it to Maxi no question ask.


how is the first pic a 'no no' , she's not nude...
[/quote]
read the rules man....if I post that pic. i would get either banned or another warning for that.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

man, I am really unsure about this.. humm.... I think I am going to have to see more pics before I can make up my mind!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lets see what she has for a chest.... then ill tell ya if shes maxim worthy-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> lets see what she has for a chest.... then ill tell ya if shes maxim worthy-


HEHE-I know he has some nice pics of them as well-But I also no they wont be shown on here


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> not to be a dick but the first pic would be a no no on this site according to the rules.
> 
> you lucky man, she would make it to Maxi no question ask.


how is the first pic a 'no no' , she's not nude...
[/quote]
read the rules man....if I post that pic. i would get either banned or another warning for that.
[/quote]

true story :nod:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> lets see what she has for a chest.... then ill tell ya if shes maxim worthy-


HEHE-I know he has some nice pics of them as well-But I also no they wont be shown on here








[/quote]

ok, so he can show her practiculy bare ass but no tit? hmmmm.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> lets see what she has for a chest.... then ill tell ya if shes maxim worthy-


HEHE-I know he has some nice pics of them as well-But I also no they wont be shown on here








[/quote]

ok, so he can show her practiculy bare ass but no tit? hmmmm.....
[/quote]

They would surely get him suspended man-Thats all


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> lets see what she has for a chest.... then ill tell ya if shes maxim worthy-


HEHE-I know he has some nice pics of them as well-But I also no they wont be shown on here








[/quote]

ok, so he can show her practiculy bare ass but no tit? hmmmm.....
[/quote]

Practically*


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well hes gonna get suspended anyways--- NO THONGERS!!!--- so post them nehow! we need a front shot to judge fairly---



Dawgz said:


> lets see what she has for a chest.... then ill tell ya if shes maxim worthy-


HEHE-I know he has some nice pics of them as well-But I also no they wont be shown on here








[/quote]

ok, so he can show her practiculy bare ass but no tit? hmmmm.....
[/quote]

Practically*
[/quote]

Dogs*


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Very cute!!!

Go for it man


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

cant hurt to try in the end you always still have her for urself.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice girlfriend man... congrats







!


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

I have to move to Alaska


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.


or if you have the balls to post your own balls that would be hot...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.


if i post my girlfriend naked pic, would that be exception to the rule?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.:laugh:


if i post my girlfriend naked pic, would that be exception to the rule?
[/quote]

probably not but you could pm it to me


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.:laugh:


or if you have the balls to post your own balls that would be hot...
[/quote]
I dunno. All you'd see is a forest of hair.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.:laugh:


or if you have the balls to post your own balls that would be hot...
[/quote]
I dunno. All you'd see is a forest of hair.








[/quote]
mmmmm foliage

that might be a good thing if its a mess down there


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

great ass


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.:laugh:


if i post my girlfriend naked pic, would that be exception to the rule?
[/quote]
No...you would get banned cause your girlfriend is ugly. There is a difference.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.:laugh:


if i post my girlfriend naked pic, would that be exception to the rule?
[/quote]
No...you would get banned cause your girlfriend is ugly. There is a difference.









[/quote]
lol..you are very funny..if you see my girl in real life you won't say she ugly. atleast I got one.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.:laugh:


if i post my girlfriend naked pic, would that be exception to the rule?
[/quote]
No...you would get banned cause your girlfriend is ugly. There is a difference.









[/quote]
lol..you are very funny..if you see my girl in real life you won't say she ugly. atleast I got one.
[/quote]

Nah man-I believe I have seen the pics, (if it was even your wife) She's damn hottie as well man-


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

All of you finger pointers. Jesus don't you know when to STFU? take up your cause in a different thread and leave the man alone. f*ck. You guys are screwing up a perfectly fine thread with your petty little bitching.

And yeah the chick 2p2f claims is pretty hot, but wait now shes just your GF? I thought she was your wife before? Come on bro lets keep the story consistant.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> All of you finger pointers. Jesus don't you know when to STFU? take up your cause in a different thread and leave the man alone. f*ck. You guys are screwing up a perfectly fine thread with your petty little bitching.
> 
> And yeah the chick 2p2f claims is pretty hot, but wait now shes just your GF? I thought she was your wife before? Come on bro lets keep the story consistant.


We never marrie just live together, so girlfriend, wife...all the same to me


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sexy!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

sexy, sexy, and mmm sexy


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmmm I just thought of an idea for picture of the month









Anywhoo, any ideas on how we should take a pic in front of the tank???? Thanks for the compliments again gentlemen

























2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.:laugh:


if i post my girlfriend naked pic, would that be exception to the rule?
[/quote]

No no no, post something that NONE of us have seen


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Good looking girl. How about a pic in a Santa hat?


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.:laugh:


if i post my girlfriend naked pic, would that be exception to the rule?
[/quote]
No...you would get banned cause your girlfriend is ugly. There is a difference.








[/quote]


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> No...you would get banned cause your girlfriend is ugly. There is a difference.


hahah i love when pastor jeff is funny


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Adam12 said:


> Good looking girl. How about a pic in a Santa hat?


Is that a fetish of yours??


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.:laugh:


if i post my girlfriend naked pic, would that be exception to the rule?
[/quote]
No...you would get banned cause your girlfriend is ugly. There is a difference.









[/quote]


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> We should make an exception to the rule if you have the balls to post your own gf.:laugh:


if i post my girlfriend naked pic, would that be exception to the rule?
[/quote]
No...you would get banned cause your girlfriend is ugly. There is a difference.









[/quote]
Awww, *GACHO BURN!!*


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

She is very cute & you guys are absolutlely stoned in the 2nd pic but there is nothing better than gettting F'ed up with a fine ass girl & you know what comes next.........

Making it in Maxim is a long shot but if you don't, it isn't a knock on your girl she is top notch.

My wife is fine and can sing her ass off but she didn't make it on American Idol tryouts, sometimes the odds are just stacked against you. Be happy to have what oyu have, no need for the world to jack off to her.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I didn't get to see the pic... It didn't load ... even when I refreshed


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> I didn't get to see the pic... It didn't load ... even when I refreshed


no pictures before the update shows.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

no pics for me


----------

